# Morning Sickness in Cats



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you lot believe in this? I know there is no scientific data to say it exists but I know a lot of queens are sick early on in pregnancy and you only have to do a quick search on google to find hundreds of moggie breeders asking about it/experiencing it.

My Queen was sick at 8 days pregnant (we didn't know for sure if she was at that point obviously!) just that day and the one after she was out of sorts then she was completely fine... She produced a beautiful litter of healthy BSH so was this morning sickness I wonder? Hmmmmm


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

All of my queens are sick in the first 3 weeks of pregnancy and some are also sick a week before giving birth- without fail.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

not really bothered about any scientific proof, as Ive had 3 cats be sick while pregnant that have never ever been sick before, so yes I do beleive it


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Vogue was sick very early on in both pregnacies, approx a couple of weeks after mating and was only sick very briefly. Prob only once each time and always in the morning before breakfast


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

My 2 girls have had sickness within the first 10 days of coming home from stud and one of them had been constantly sick for the last fews before giving birth so I am a big believer....was also told about sickness early on years ago by a very, very experienced breeder, told me to watch out for this as an early sign of pregnancy.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I've also had sickness in the first 3 weeks with my 2 of my girls and sickness in the last week too. They seem to bloom about 4 weeks as well, so the outward signs, to a non scientific person, seem to mimic a human pregnancy if you take a week in cats to mean a human month. They look like I feel at 9 weeks too when you just can't get comfy. 

Katy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My girl is sick in the early stage of pregnancy, within a week of coming back from stud and her breeder also told me that it was a common sign  I'm just hoping that this time round she might do it somewhere other than my cream bedroom carpet


----------

